

Mobilenotifier beta5 for iOS - Jak3t
http://www.peterhajas.com/blog/2011/5/29/mobilenotifier-beta5-ecstatic-eggo.html

======
runjake
How usable and stable is this?

I do use a jailbroken iPhone (for LockInfo) but am gun shy trying any other
app that messes with the system.

~~~
jbrennan
I've been using it for about two weeks now, and while I don't like to tweak my
iPhone (4) too often, this is a really nice tweak. It's set to not show the
annoying, interfering blue notification popups while my phone is
unlocked/being used, and the "Recent notifications" list (which I have set to
be pulled down from the status bar, like in Android) works really well.

I'm generally not a fan of Android's UI but I think it's one place where
they've nailed it.

------
heresy
I wonder how comparable this is to the revamped notifications in iOS 5?
Because the experience looks pretty good.

I love how you don't have to switch out of the application to respond to the
notification.

~~~
bkudria
What revamped notifications in iOS 5?

